# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Сосотяние, которое невозможно! Пожалуйста помогите!

## Anastasija Sch

Я хочу попросить у вас совета или помощи, даже не знаю чего... Пытаюсь хвататься за любую соломинку, в прошлом я немного интересовалась гаудия-вайшнавизмом, слушала лекции, ходила в храм. Сразу скажу, что уже на пути общения с психиатрами, но не думаю, что мой случай вписывается в рамки психиатрии, по крайней мере той, что изучена. Мистикой и паранормальным явлением я тоже не могу этого назвать, это нечто вообще не из этого мира, потому что так не бывает, это невозможно, не укладывается в голове и от того еще более дико, я не знаю что мне делать, религия/вера - это последняя инстанция, но и она мне уже не доступна! ситуация кажется безвыходной! Дело в том, что несмотря на то, что я родилась и 29 лет уже существую на этой планете, росла в обычной (не очень удачной, правда, но не суть) семье, у меня по какой-то причине так и не укрепилась в сознании привычка жить и быть человеком! Несколько месяцев назад случился ряд обстоятельств, которые спровоцировали кризис и заставили прийти к этому выводу. В чем выражается: я знаю, что у меня есть ряд изученных и понятных психологических комплексов неполноценности, дисморфофобия, с которыми люди обычно живут и как-то справляются, но фоном ко всему этому идет одно необъяснимое явление, которое не должно быть свойственно живому существу: я не осознала и не поняла, что жизнь - это на всю оставшуюся жизнь!!! Что она состоит из бесконечных повторений одних и тех же действий: смена времен года, месяцев, ход дней, не могу поверить, что еще н-ное количество лет нужно будет совершать ряд тех же самых ритуалов: ложиться спать   / вставать/ проводить день, как бы то ни было, ухаживать за собой начиная от походов в туалет, заканчивая решением разных проблем и задач, мелких и серьезных, все что связано с бытом; находится в том же самом теле, месте, в той же самой стране/городе, ездить по тем же маршрутам, работать!!!, вообщем делать одно и то же изо дня в день еще потенциально 30-50 лет!!! Мне уже достаточно столько сколько было! Но вместе с этим идея о старении, о смерти - собственной и близких, теперь наводит ужас потому что мало того что я боюсь того, что будет после смерти, я не представляю как буду жить без них, я совершенно беспомощна, мое состояние противоестественно, подвешенно в воздухе, каждый день я просыпаюсь с ужасом и мне страшно, неспокойно, потому что я нахожусь в очень уязвимом положении (завишу от своих близких во всех смыслах), к нему пришлось привыкнуть, так как это длится уже несколько месяцев, и физическое тело продолжает жить, только вот сознание... Т.е. во мне отсутствует какая бы то ни было точка "крепления" за эту реальность! Я не воспринимаю этих фундаментальных явлений - постоянства и временности бытия и это не философские размышления, все буквально! Возникает вопрос как я жила все эти годы. Я могу описать, если кого-нибудь заинтересует, просто это отдельный большой пласт текста. Видимо это тоже было какое-то особое дефектное состояние, но я этого не понимала, так как не было с чем сравнить, хотя были определенные "звоночки" еще в детстве, но я никак не представляла, что это приведет к такой проблеме! Реальность и окружающая среда теперь ощущаются по-другому. Раньше я чувствовала "погруженность" в нее, чувствовала что жизнь как бы меня "обволакивает" и окружает на 360 градусов, и хотя я вечно откладывала все напотом, но были планы цели, стремления, я чувствовала себя самостоятельной, независимой, на многое способной, сейчас ощущение "плоскости", и я смотрю на все через ограниченное пространство, со стороны, я будто полуздесь!  :sed:  Даже съездить куда-то одной для меня проблема, потому что я противоестественна и не знаю чего ожидать, от себя, от окружающей среды; жизнь непредсказуема, с людьми случаются такие несчастья! в любой момент может что угодно произойти и я к этому не готова!! Я ничего не употребляю, галлюцинаций, видений, голосов нет. Но ощущение будто все прошлое, все накопленные знания о мире и жизни, все понимание - оно все в теории только принималось к сведению, отдельно от меня лежит в куче рядом, а я отдельно от этого! Это не вросло в меня! Может у меня даже нет дживы?? Информации много и я могу еще дальше продолжать, но текст получится слишком объемным. Мне очень страшно. Я понимаю что не смогу вернуться в прежнее состояние, не могу себя отнести ни к живым нормальным людям, ни к мертвым конечно, ни к сумасшедшим, ни к инвалидам. Абсолютно все люди планеты (начиная от сильных мира сего заканчивая маргиналами и дном общества) кажутся мне сверхьестественными, потому что они чем-то держутся за этот мир помимо функционирования физического тела.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Анастасия. Ваше письмо очень важное и тревожное. Я очень сочувствую Вам. Скажу Вам честно, что Ваше состояние это, скорее всего область психотерапии, а не психологии. Я не специалист в этой сфере. Моя компетенция это самосознание, социальные вопросы, вопросы отношений. Извините. Но поскольку Вы обратились ко мне, мне очень хочется Вам помочь и поэтому я хотел бы предложить Вам в помощь не еще одну соломинку, а скорее всего надежный плот, ухватившись за который, Вы обязательно спасетесь. 

Все Ваши попытки что-то изменить оказались на настоящий момент бесполезными. Да, можно сказать, что Ваше состояние сейчас трудное и какими-то “отмычками“ здесь ничего не изменить. Не работает. Это правда. Вы в отчаянии, и ищете какую - либо помощь. Где же она по-настоящему может быть? Только у того, кто выше всех этих проблем, кто является творцом всего этого мира, кто его поддерживает, и кто заботится здесь о каждом!  

Да, Вы совсем забыли о Господе. Вот кто по настоящему может помочь Вам. Он способен решать самые сложные проблемы в любое время дня и ночи. Вы верите в это? 

Вчера мой друг, глубоко верующий человек рассказал мне свежую историю, которая выглядит как чудо. Ему позвонил родственник, он оказался в больнице с тяжелым диагнозом – камень в теле, боль, нужна операция, страх, отчаяние.  Тогда мой друг сказал родственнику – молись много раз в день, проси Господа спасти тебя, пообещай стать Его преданным, отнесись к этому серьезно. 

Родственник в отчаянии согласился, ухватился как утопающий за соломинку, начал очень сильно и искренне молиться. И вот к вечеру произошло чудо – камень как-то необъяснимо вышел из тела и все боли закончились. Врачи сделали обследование, удивились, и уже к вечеру выписали его из больницы.  Этот человек был просто в шоке от этого чуда, от радости, от такого спасения. Он принял решение отказаться от вредных привычек и каждый день регулярно совершать молитвы. Он чувствовал себя спасенным. Он стал серьезным к жизни и обрел веру.

Вот такая история Анастасия. Вот такой пример чуда исцеления. Попробуйте пойти этим путем, попробуйте вручить себя в молитве Господу, делайте это телом, речью и сердцем. Молитесь очень сильно и искренне. Кричите Ему, зовите Его, пообещайте Ему и исполните это обещание. 
На самом деле никто кроме Него не способен защитить вас в беде, ведь Он тот, кто по-настоящему любит вас и всегда заботится о вас. Без него не спасетесь! 

Анастасия, вот Вам мой ответ, Я не знаю более эффективных методик в таких случаях. Священная книга “Бхагавад Гита как она есть“ , которую открыл для нас Его божественная Милость Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, вся посвящена этой теме – отношений с Богом, с Кришной. И суть ее это глава 18, текст 66. Прочитайте пожалуйста.

Желаю Вам выздоровления, чуда, изменения, счастья!

----------

